# Enlace satelital por microondas



## impedancias (Abr 20, 2008)

Hola a todos los coforeros,

actualmente me encuentro diseñando un enlace radio en frecuencias de trabajo de ida y vuelta en torno a los 14 GHz (canal 3 y 3' de la ITU-R Rec.636).

Voy a usar unas parabólicas pero estoy buscando un transmisor, que me permita usar transmisión digital a 34 Mbps en QPSK o 16-QAM y que emita una potencia de transmisión de 3 W. Además necesito un receptor con sensibilidad de recepción de -78 dBm (o que cubra este umbral).

He estado varias horas buscando en Internet pero no he encontrado nada que se ajuste a lo que necesito. ¿Alguien me podría echar una mano?

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

En esas frecuencias es bastante complicado conseguir algo y mas en ciertos paises subdesarrollados. pero...para q t quieres ensamblar este equipo? vas a chatear con los extraterrestres? o qures tener señal de t.v. global sin pagar? pq conozco alguien q se armo algo similar y le funciona bien. necesitas un desencriptador tambien, pq la señal satelital viene encriptada.

si se consigue algo t lo mando.


----------



## impedancias (Abr 20, 2008)

No Dj Draco, en realidad es para enlazar una torre de comunicaciones española (el pirulí) con una dotación al límite de la provincia donde está situada. Por eso necesito encontrar el transmisor y el receptor que cumplan los requisitos que he comentado.

Al ser unos canales estandarizados por la ITU-R no creo que existan problemas, ya que las parabólicas sí las tengo escogidas.

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola ,te mando una pagina sobre el tema, de las muchas que tenemos por la red,esta la tienes 
en Zaragoza,suerte un saludo 
http://ecobroadcast.net/catalog/index.php?cPath=125


----------



## zeuspower (May 13, 2008)

Alguien me puede ayudar con la relacion que existe entre frecuencia de tx/rx , la distancia recorrida en kms y la portencia del transmisor en un sistena de micronondas del orden de los 2.4 GHz y los 5.8GHz.

Me pueden colaborar con información para poderme ilustrar mejor.

Esto es para una estacion de television comunitaria.

Agradezco cualquier información pertinente al caso.

Gracias.


----------

